# Sharpening Lathe Chisels



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm brand new at turning, and now I must face the horror of sharpening. I feel about sharpening the same way some people feel about finishing. I've been known to buy a new tool rather than sharpen the old one. Get the picture? 

So, my question is… Do I really need to invest in a slow-speed grinder and a sharpening jig of some sort, or can I get by with an oil stone to knock off rough spots and a profile stone like this for honing?










I've avoided an expensive sharpening setup so far, but is that one of those things where I'll kick myself and say "why did I wait so long"?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well , i have heard sharp is better ,

it seems to work in conversations ,
( when i have heard it anyway ) ,

so why not lathe tools ?

with the beating they get ,
i would say at least a decent stone for a bench grinder ,
and that thing you showed .


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Good question Charlie! I too will be looking at the replies as I am new to the lathe.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Charlie get a grinder. Learn how to use it. I think Charlie Neil has some videos on sharpening lathe tools. I've seen some other vids on You tube on sharpening, it ani't rocket science. In the end it'll save you a lot of grief, and less hang ups on your cuts on the lathe. Good turning bud, don't forget your safety gear. Face mask, dust mask, etc. Oh yea, no gloves!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY , CHARLIE !

sorry i'm late ,
but im getting slower in my old age .


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Charlie, I'm fairly new at turning as well. The easiest jig I found for lathe tools is the Wolverine system by ONEWAY, Easy to setup and master
http://oneway.ca/sharpening/index.htm 
It worked for me and I hate sharpening


----------



## peruturner (Mar 12, 2009)

Well guys in youtube there are a lot of videos about it,mike mahoney have one on sharpening and is very good,check it out

youtube- mike mahoney


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlie,

go to the following link and find podcast #37. There is a video on sharpening.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/


----------



## Llarian (Jul 10, 2008)

Penn State makes a Oneway knockoff that seems to work well too. You'll find your sharpening often enough that a grinder is really a worthwhile investment.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlie just wanted to point out that you don't need a SLOW speed grinder. A regular grinder with a white wheel will do just fine. It's all in the link I posted above.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

Get a grinder, a high speed one is OK for HSS lathe tools. A little bluing of the steel on HSS won't de-temper them. But don't quench them in water, it seems to make the edge brittle. I happen to have my grinding station within arm's reach of my table saw so I use the cast iron table as a giant heat sink to cool the steel.

There are jig patterns around the web for doing gouges. Made one, it works. And the Wolverine jig and its clones work too. Nova sells a nice little kit that lets you do gouges, bowl grind (fingernail), skews and scrapers. It works with both 6" and 8" grinders.

As to grinder speed, a dual speed or slow speed might make you feel more comfortable but for HSS, the 3400rpm models are fine. In fact, they work fine for other things you just need a light touch and a friable wheel.

Oh, and almost forgot, a few slip stones or diamond hones to remove burs and keep the inside curves true are nice to have.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Charlie, I fought with that for a couple of years just trying to get mine sharp where they would cut like I wanted. Last Christmas the wife got the the WS3000 Worksharp. That was the best investment ever. They are the sharpest they have ever been and cut like butter. I could not be any happier.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments and advice.

Rex, I'm watching that podcast right now. Very informative.

I've seen a lot of folks mention the Wolverine jig favorably, so I just ordered one. I'm going to stop by Lowes and check out a grinder. They show a Delta variable speed 8" for $138 that looks like it would do the trick.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

If you like the instructor I think that he has 2 other videos before this. One on turning pens and one where he makes a bowl I think. I have watched most of the videos and in general they are pretty good in my opinion. There are a bunch of presenters but I think the turning guy really seems to know his stuff and conveys his message well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a Wolverine Jig, used it a couple of times until it threw a chisel across the shop. If you want to get the best edge possible, nothing but nothing, but nothing will match a Tormek for a rasor sharp edge.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have two bench grinders that I use very seldom. ( with setting a new tool mostly)
The interim sharpening is done with this belt sander from Lee Valley.
It's quick and sets a new edge on my tools in seconds.
There is a soft spot on the belt that you can roll a gouge in to bring up the edge. ( very handy)









Bob


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like you get a lot of answers Charlie. But still the WS3000 was my best investment and I got the leather wheel so I can hone them as needed and it works fantastic.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

this is very interesting to me i have a work sharp is this anygood for lathe tools as i have only used it for my chiesels so far


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Charlie, A dvd for beginning turners with RICHARD RAFFAN was outstanding. He showed how to use a grinder simply to sharpen and then basic turning. This video made a big difference for me and the learning curve was shortened drasticly…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow..a lot to digest and a lot of differing opinions.

Roger. I believe you about the Tormek. Maybe when I hit the lottery. 

Skeez, thanks for the warning about the Delta base.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just sold both my tormeks,way too slow to be practical, even with my spare time.When I am turning I will sharpen every fifteen minutes and invariably don't set up the Tormek so I now use a disc sander which makes a good kob with complete sharpening with a eight inch grinder on pink and white wheels dont fall for the tormek ideology you don't need it.Mind you it does a great job just not practical for me.Alistair


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've not actually tried the worksharp for lathe tools, but that is what the slotted wheel is supposed to be for. You sharpen them from below…. I belive it was demonstrated in their product video.

I also use the wolverine system and woodcraft slow speed grinder. I am going to have to check out Rex's video.

At the Sacramento woodworking show, I got a sharpening video and some Raptor setup tools. If someone wanted too they could make wooden setup blocks to do the same thing as the Raptors. A video demonstrating the Raptor Setup Tools is at the following link.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Sharpening___Universal_Jigs___Raptor_Set_Up_Tool___raptor?Args=#video

The video I picked up was Sharpening Demystified by Kirk Deheer. I was suprised that I could not find it on Craftsupplies web site since I purchased it from their booth. It may be a woodshow only item. The video is pretty good. I belive you can find some utube videos by googling him.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

1 more for the wolverine. I have it on this: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15760

Here's a few more jigs, and some you can make. http://www.harderwoods.com/gougejig.html

A jig makes it quick and easy,and repeatable.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday Chuck, I must have missed it too.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice sharpening station, Hairy. And a good link too.

I'm committed to the Wolverine now. I just need to decide on a grinder. Since I don't currently own any grinder at all, I'm thinking variable speed, or at least a two-speed would be the most versatile.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll stick to my guns. With the Tormek you have many jigs that can be set and reset quickly to match your sharpening specifications - hence NO guesswork. Interesting to note that Knockoff Tormeks brag that their copies will fit the Tormek jigs and tools. My, that's almost as good as having the REAL THING.


Angle Master Setter, Turning Tool Setter, Gouge Jig, Profile with Leather Honer.
Just get the blade settings from specs, set them on Jigs and note them. You have then got a setting for each tool edge to sharpen to correct specs.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I just ordered that system Roger, from Highland Woodworking, they sent everything but the mount, they are 2 weeks back ordered on those.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

jockmike2: You will be very pleased your sharpened items, the Tormek works perfectly and is pretty safe, unlike the Wolverine used on a grinder - way too fast and watch out if the blade slips a hair.
There are quite a few knockoffs by Jet, Grizzly, HF etc., which will tell you which system they KNOW is the best. Of course there are other methods for grinding tool blades which work well if you are not so picky about the finish, and there are tools out there that are faster as they grind the blade edge, while the Tormek gently reshapes and hones the blade edge. It's not for everyone, even though it has jigs for sharpening practically anything with a blade edge, but I think "high end" turners prefer it.
Any safe method for sharpening is OK as long as it gets you the finish you want.


----------

